# 'Natural' finish cleaner for interior plastics



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

My new-to-me BMW has fallen under the curse of the main dealer valeting bay and they've used something on the interior plastics (fortunately NOT the dash top) that's left a very false and shiny finish.

I've looked through the forum but there's an absolute mine field of product out there.

I'm looking for a recommendation of something that I can use to clean the interior plastics that will leave a matt natural looking finish - i don't want false shine.

Can anybody help?

Many thanks!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

APC and warm water.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Poorboy's Natural works great on BMW interiors

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/poorboys-natural-look-dressing-cat21.html


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

PugIain said:


> APC and warm water.


Wow - that was quick! Thanks.

Any particular APC? (I suspect that question is the equivalent of 'what oil should I use in my car?')


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Chris_911 said:


> Wow - that was quick! Thanks.
> 
> Any particular APC? (I suspect that question is the equivalent of 'what oil should I use in my car?')


Just what my Mrs always says..

Anyway, I'm using Flash with Febreze. It was a quid in Asda for 1l.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Autoglym Interior Shampoo leaves also a nice matt finish. If you want a dressing on it that's matt go for AF Spritz


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

After cleaning with the APC you could look at the Gtech C6, nice matte finish and seems to last many many months. The Poorboys is very popular, similar look to the Gtech and has a nicer smell (both smells disappear quickly) but does not last as long.

Alternatively, you could not use any dressing


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Poorboys Natural Look for me once buffed off.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

+1 for Gtech C6.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Only just started using Gtech C6 and its the dogs ...should last a long time .


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

I use auto smart Pazzaz , cleans and protects whilst leaving a matt finish . I've tried lots more and allways go back to it 😃


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys. Will try just a cleaner first and then see what I have.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Wolf's Interior APC (The Insider) for this. Leaves a lovely natural finish. Once dressed with Wolf's Silk Milk (also leaves a lovely satin finish and a great smell) it will look spot on.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

PugIain said:


> APC and warm water.


+1:thumb:


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Used some Autoglym interior shampoo but I'm still left with a variation of finish across the two front door panels - quite shiny in some areas, nice and matt in others.

I've ordered some Gtechniq C6 which will hopefully allow me to achieve a uniform finish.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Chris_911 said:


> Used some Autoglym interior shampoo but I'm still left with a variation of finish across the two front door panels - quite shiny in some areas, nice and matt in others.
> 
> I've ordered some Gtechniq C6 which will hopefully allow me to achieve a uniform finish.


I would just redo the cleaning again until the panels are equally clean and free from any gloss


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> I would just redo the cleaning again until the panels are equally clean and free from any gloss


Hi - I did go over the panels several times but got to a point where there was no apparent improvement. I'll have another crack at them before I use the C6.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I like a matt finish also just just clean them with APC (AS G101) and then buff. No need for a dressing really IMO unless you want some sheen.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Chris_911 said:


> Hi - I did go over the panels several times but got to a point where there was no apparent improvement. I'll have another crack at them before I use the C6.
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


A few days ago I tried some Optimum (interior) dressing on the kitchen work top, whilst this is a nice product it is not especially durable. It lasted about 2 days before it was completely gone. This means it lasted quite a few quick wipes with warm soapy water. I guess what I am trying to say is sometimes a product can hang on for quite a while.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Always give mine a wipeover with an apc like flash with fabreeze or something along them lines, then give it a quick run over with Autobrite Pink Sheen. Not a shiney dash but it gives a nice darker fresh look without the glossy reflective look.

Smells lush too :thumb:


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

I use this, lovely matte finish


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Autosmart G101


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great fan of chemical guys inner clean, a quick Detailer for your interior. Wipe on wipe off, leaves a matt finish, uv protectant and leaves a nice fresh pineapple scent


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Silva1 said:


> Great fan of chemical guys inner clean, a quick Detailer for your interior. Wipe on wipe off, leaves a matt finish, uv protectant and leaves a nice fresh pineapple scent


+1 for Innerclean!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Clean with some APC.

Dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing or Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Clean with some APC then.....
> 
> Dress with Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


This is what i do:thumb:


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

I use AS G101 diluted 30:1 spray direct on a MF cloth and wipe over dash and it comes out great, best natural finish!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

PugIain said:


> APC and warm water.


This for me, I've just cleaned the Leon and it leaves everything with a clean satin look. AF Spritz is ok too if you don't want to get the inside too wet. I use a sponge and wipe the seats down too


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Steam cleaning, honestly once it's been used you'll wonder how you lived without.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

wadoryu said:


> Steam cleaning, honestly once it's been used you'll wonder how you lived without.


Interesting. Not something I've investigated but like the idea of effective cleaning without chemicals.

Which unit do you use?


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

160608027544 eBay number for my new one.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

John.C said:


> I use auto smart Pazzaz , cleans and protects whilst leaving a matt finish . I've tried lots more and allways go back to it 😃


Pazzaz is definitely having a revival at present. It is really good on modern anti-reflective dashes


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma Dasheen is the best on the market! cant go wrong!


----------



## mjc72 (Feb 6, 2013)

I too wouldn't mind some advice on trim dressing. Our cars (A3 & C-Class) are both fairly new, I generally just give the dash/door panels a wipe over with a damp microfibre cloth and lightly buff dry with an Autoglym interior microfibre cloth which works well. Thinking about applying some trim dressing just to keep that factory fresh look, narrowed it down to the following (based on DW recommendations):

PB Natural
AF Spritz
CG Innerclean
Werkstat Satin Prot

Ideally looking for a product that is really easy to apply and leaves a nice consistent finish, without worrying about streaks/patches etc. Any thoughts/experiences appreciated.


----------

